# Charlie TOT



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Here's a little TOT that I made. I'll have several "adult" scarecrows wandering around (wearing similar masks) and this little guy is out in his pajamas but trying to look scary.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is too cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He is so adorable!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I Love that idea!!


----------



## 4nntt (Nov 28, 2006)

The pose and the face expression seem to go together so well. I love it!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

That's a great way to catch someone off guard! They will go up to it suspecting it to be a real person, then you can have someone or some kind of animatronic prop come to life next to it, and scare the crap outta' them!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He's awesome!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very good idea. He really looks good.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awe, the poor guy!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

it is so adorable. I just want to hug it. Then run screaming.
What is he made from inside?


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Just Whisper said:


> it is so adorable. I just want to hug it. Then run screaming.
> What is he made from inside?


PVC Pipe and wadded up plastic grocery bags.

I glued the mask to the front of a wig head to give the semblence of a face underneath. I did the same to the masks my people will be wearing (used Jason-style hockey masks). It's also more comfortable to wear than just burlap.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I like him he looks creepy, and you can never have too many scarecrows.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Very cute but that bag looks empty? Where are all the goodies???


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Well, it's not yet halloween, is it??

I'm waiting for the grocery stores to have their Halloween-themed bags (poor Charlie doesn't get a fancy bag). Then, if he's very very good he'll get some goodies in it.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

He looks awesome! I really like your idea for the mask too - I can imagine that I would appreciate not having to wear the burlap right against my face all night!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

He's pretty creepy.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey I like him. I made something similar last year and people thought it was real. this year my son will dress in that same costume and stand in the same spot until someone comes close then pow he moved toward them.


----------

